# Research While in Oaxaca...



## MNWildRose (Jun 2, 2013)

We are traveling to Oaxaca this fall and want to research, as meaningfully as possible in our short time there, our possibility of retiring in Oaxaca (City) within the next two years. I'd sure appreciate ideas on how to best look at Oaxaca "through the eyes" of someone living there, making our trip more than "just" a vacation.

We plan to check out the English library. Will look at the bulletin board there and through local newspapers. Would it be worth our time to go to any governmental office while there - or is that sort of investigation instead possible within the U.S. (through our area consulate)? Anything along those lines that we should do while in the country? Ways to evaluate health care, etc.?

If anyone would be so kind as to share insights through this forum, it would be greatly appreciated. And while I certainly understand that people can't take the time to do this with every interested ****** that happens along, IF someone might be willing to connect with us for a chat while we're there, we'd love to buy you a coffee or cervesa and "pick your brain" a bit.

Love the forum and look forward to learning more - so that we can, in the not-too-distant-future, actualize our dream of living south of the border!

P.S. We're also strongly considering Guanajuato/Queretaro in Mexico AND Cuenca, Ecuador - in case someone might happen to have comments on any of these places. Gracias!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Sounds like you know the routine ... network with as many expat residents as you can, visit as many colonias of the city/area as you can ... day and night ... think about the things that will be "must haves" vs. "would like to have" to see what's there for you. Obviously, look at the move, initially, as one where you'd rent a place vs. buying something ... so check on rent, utilities and cost of living issues. Don't take everything said by the expats hanging out at the lending library as 'gospel.' Probably no need to visit any government office, at this time. Acquaint yourself with the new immigration requirements by reading about them on the various expats-in-Mexico websites, including this wonderful forum. The challenge for you will be finding people who will be honest with their answers and not just pollyana supporters of expat's living in Oaxaca who simply apply a heavy dose of sugar coating to everything they say. 

Best of luck with your research.


----------

